# Snap on or milkita ?



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

So looking to buy a 3/8 cordless impact wrench just for general use in work, I work in coaches so its only for the wee jobs to save time but will also be used on cars for homers, it will be getting used everyday but no heavy use 

My 2 choices 

Snap on 14.4 volt 3/8 ------2 batteries, bag, charger -------£300 

Milkita 10.8 volt 3/8 -------2 batteries, case, charger -------£129


Any you guys got any of these guns ? Or recommend them ?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I would say snap on just for the guarantee side of things even though makita are sturdy tools


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

It's only a year warranty but if its kept in good nick then the rep will try get it repaired under warranty


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

A guy in work the bigger version of this, seems really good quality.

Good reviews too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Milwaukee...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item4adf501d57


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If it were my own money, I'd go for the snap on, purely because of the after sales services. 

If you go snap on, buy it from your rep, that way he's/she's only a call away if you needed. 

Saying that, we use all mirka equipment at work, purly because it's cheaper and mirka seem to like giving samples away.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Snap-on 100%


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I would look at the snap on CT4418 or if you can find one CT8810. The 18v tools give you so much more to work with than than the 14.4v.
I have yet to meet a Snap-On dealer who will not do a deal. If you do, then I would look for another who does.
You may even find an underused one second hand.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My friend has two snap on ones. A smaller one and a bigger one. He said they were worth every penny but I think he paid near on a grand for the pair with the cover boots etc. he's a mechanic for Mercades and works on trucks and lorries. 

Having said that, the price of the makita isn't bad and they are general very good quality.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought this for use in the motor trade, and for what I used it for, under trays, engine covers, interior trim. General nuts/bolts. I used it on every job.
http://www.powertoolsuk.co.uk/dewal...r1yOOVGZbZq9oqlK4p0DdjQ08oKYzuZrEjRoCX1Pw_wcB
Compared to a colleques 3/8 snap on gun it looses hands down on power, but its over powered imo. Its a 1/2 owered gun in a 3/8 body, which is fine. But its bigger and heavier than the dewalt and tbh, over tightnes most things its used on


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

One of the lads at work has a blue point one its good but not powerful enough for anything big but such a time saver on small stuff and easier than air as no pipe to drag around or fit in but they eat batteries.
We work on HGVs downwards but for cars and small plant it's really good anything bigger you need air


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Snap on


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

The Snap-on one with the NiCad batteries though.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Milwaukee fuel guns better in every way than snap-on cordless guns.

i use to have a snap-on gun had nothing but problems only lasted 8 months 
had my milwaukee guns 18 months now and still going strong cant recommend them highly enough.
there customer after service is great too. 

they guys i work with are now changing over to milwaukee

dewalt are very good.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

snap on is over priced and over rated lots of makes out there as good as snap on without the price tag


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Snap on it is I think then, my next big purchase from snap on would be the 1/2 cordless impact gun, all in it is roughly a grand, the dealer is doing a deal he's offering it at the promo price that it was first introduced at, is the 18v stuff bigger body as the body of the 14.4v is the perfect size as would be used for removing body panels off buses and taking seats out and all the wee jobs like sumps, exhaust bobbins ect. We've got a blue point 3/4 air gun in the work which is a machine and takes caliper bolts out with no hesatation


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

11alan111 said:


> snap on is over priced and over rated lots of makes out there as good as snap on without the price tag


It might help if you elaborate further.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Where are you getting a Mikita gun for £130?

I'm after one for home / occaisonal use & if they're that price I'll be snapping one up


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Toolstop £124 In sure for the gun battery and case and a extra £5 for a second battery 

Plus free next day delivery 


My views on it is, is it that cheap due to it being designed for use every. Now and then for like homers and own car work and wouldn't stand up to daily use where as the snap on may be designed for constant use


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Shaun said:


> It might help if you elaborate further.


i was a mechanic for 35 years working on hgv and coaches,i purchased snap on,mac,britool to name a few and from experience snap on is over priced and over rated,a program on quest called how its made showed snap on spanners being made and they were also producing spanners on the same production line at the same time for other companies.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Tools to some people are like choosing a car.
They buy an audi thinking its the best thing since sliced bread, only for it to break and still say its awesome




Audi was a personal reference, no audi drivers shoukd take offence


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a milwaukee fuel 18v and cant fault it in any way what so ever


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got snap on guns (12v, 14v and 18v) and would buy one again, but on hearing all of the reviews time and time again I'd be looking at Milwaukee too.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

We use Snap-On guns in the workshop for the last 12 years, they take a right beating but are still going strong. :thumb: Don't know if the current batteries are interchangeable, but for a little more power you can stick the 18v battery onto the 14.4v 3/8 gun!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Andy-P said:


> The Snap-on one with the NiCad batteries though.


Why on earth would you choose NiCd cells????


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Snap-on


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Snap on every time, make sure you get the body and battery boots because these then keep it in really good nic


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Why on earth would you choose NiCd cells????


Earlier guns used Nicads before they switched to Lithium


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Going to see my rep on Wednesday when he comes in to get one of him then try get a good deal from him for the boot protectors too


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

11alan111 said:


> i was a mechanic for 35 years working on hgv and coaches,i purchased snap on,mac,britool to name a few and from experience snap on is over priced and over rated,a program on quest called how its made showed snap on spanners being made and they were also producing spanners on the same production line at the same time for other companies.


Sorry i mean tell me what you would pick over the Snap on in this case, its a serious question as i am looking for a battery powered impact wrench just like the OP.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Sorry to go off topic but does anyone else think snap on are too expensive? Someone told me they outsource their tools and brand them snap on anyway, was told bahco make the majority of their tools for them


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Snap-On gun here too, its 3 generations old now but still works well, although the battery is beginning to die. It's replacement will definitely be another Snap On.



RPC said:


> Sorry to go off topic but does anyone else think snap on are too expensive? Someone told me they outsource their tools and brand them snap on anyway, was told bahco make the majority of their tools for them


This probably goes against what I've just said above but, according to my dad (mechanic of 32 years), the Snap On stuff generally isn't worth the premium, especially for occasional use tools. Although he still has Snap On sockets/spanners that he uses everyday, he tends to buy cheaper stuff now which is probably 99% as good at 25% of the cost.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

yeah my boss has alot of snap on tools and advised me not to buy any for myself, he said i would be better off buying halfords professional tools if i want a proper no quibble guarantee and value for money. My box is full of mostly tengtools, bahco and odd bits of premium brand tools and have found them really durable.. i think tengtools give lifetime guarantee now too


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I do like the Bahco and Teng stuff too! I'm also a big advocate of the Halfords range, although the tools that come in their Professional sets aren't as good quality as the individual Professional stuff. Can't argue with the price on trade either! Mind and keep the receipts though as the staff can be a bit funny with replacing broken tools!


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the Milwaukee M18 Fuel 3/8" impact wrench and recommend it highly. The brushless motor gives better power and battery life. It's also smaller and lighter. The Milwaukees come with a 3 year warranty too.
http://www.milwaukeetool.eu/powertools/cordless/m18-ciw38/

For heavy duty stuff like hub nuts, I break out the 3/4" gun which is probably the most powerful gun out there:
http://uk.milwaukeetool.eu/powertools/cordless/m18-chiwf34-1/


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I work on an offshore boat and we have a Makita 18v at work similar to the one in the link and it a serious piece of kit. We have had it over 3 years and is still going strong and there's not much it can't undo. I think we payed about the £300 mark

http://www.toolstop.co.uk/index.php...qwmQ1OymgQPpRCOjvOAqFuGDPfGA5xRYjwaAsWg8P8HAQ


----------

